# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  USB diktofons, ierakstiitaajs

## Ingus Siliņš

Vai ir iespeejams ko taadu uzlodeet - augstas skanjas kvalitaates audioierakstiitaajs, kam piesleedz flash atminju caur USB?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

protams, ka var ko tadu uzlodet!
bus gauzam dargi. Pirmais eksemplars paris stukas maksas. Nakamie paris simtus.
Ir tacu jau gatavi usb diktafoni. Kapec tev tadi neder?
Beefs

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

vispar varbut ir iespejams uztaisit pareju no diktofona, kuram ir usb izeja uz mikrokontrolieri, kurs lasa no ta diktofona un taja pasa laika raksta ieksa usb flashatmina!
Ja kaut kur var dabut mp3 mikrofonus, tad easy.

edit. aaa - un tiem diktafoniem daziem drosvie ir sd kartes. javar uztaisit pareju no sd uz usb. tam ari jabut iespejama! tikai par max izmeru saubos!

klau, a ko tu griib uztaisit?

Beefs

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> vispar varbut ir iespejams uztaisit pareju no diktofona, kuram ir usb izeja uz mikrokontrolieri, kurs lasa no ta diktofona un taja pasa laika raksta ieksa usb flashatmina!
> Ja kaut kur var dabut mp3 mikrofonus, tad easy.
> 
> edit. aaa - un tiem diktafoniem daziem drosvie ir sd kartes. javar uztaisit pareju no sd uz usb. tam ari jabut iespejama! tikai par max izmeru saubos!
> 
> klau, a ko tu griib uztaisit?
> 
> Beefs


 ieriice domaata prieksh VLF radio, putnu dziesmu ierakstei, un citu skanju ierakstei un analiizei peec tam datoraa caur spektra analizatoru... leetaakais laikm ir izmantot portatiivo datoru ar mikrofonu vai audioieeju... tad praktiski neko daudz nevaig...

----------


## karloslv

protams. ņem mikrokontrolieri, ADC, ciparo skaņu uz nebēdu, raksta SD kartē un viss notiek. tikai kāpēc nenopirkt diktofonu vai usb/mp3 puļķi ar ieraksta iespējām?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

diez vai mikrokontrolieris pavilks mp3 nokodesanu.. varbut ari pavilks. bet vajag labu adc!

Nu nez - manuprat diktafons ir loti labs risinajums. Kasesu magnetafons - vel labaks!

Vienigais, ko var lodet nez - kaut kadu automatisku ieslegsanos.
Beef

----------


## Delfins

Nafig mikrokontrolieri ar softu?? Ir taču hardwares tagad

http://www.spectre-online.co.uk/product ... n_one_chip

----------


## zzz

Ne jau nu ka es gribeetu kaadu atrunaat no tehniskaas jaunrades, bet buuveet konkreeti shaadu projektu ir mazliet diivaini. Galu galaa jebkursh kjiinieshu mp3 playeris ar diktofona funkciju to jau veic un maksaa siiknaudu. Vieniigais ko vareetu vajadzeet ir varbuut piemonteet jeedziigaaku mikrofonu vai banaana ligzdu pie ieejas kjeedeem.

----------


## Delfins

Ja runā par putniem, tad es arī šaubos, ka pietiks ar mp3.. tur vajag RAW formātu (wav)... Putniem ir tik mazs tas diapazons, ka kaut ko nogriežot vnk tiek pazaudēts ļoti daudz..

PS: pašam ir oriģināls jaunais LV CD ar putnu skaņām.. kvalitāte laba. Tikai vt nedomāju ka noripojot uz mp3 tur kaut kas labs paliktu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ja runā par putniem, tad es arī šaubos, ka pietiks ar mp3.. tur vajag RAW formātu (wav)... Putniem ir tik mazs tas diapazons, ka kaut ko nogriežot vnk tiek pazaudēts ļoti daudz..
> 
> PS: pašam ir oriģināls jaunais LV CD ar putnu skaņām.. kvalitāte laba. Tikai vt nedomāju ka noripojot uz mp3 tur kaut kas labs paliktu.


 taa tas arii ir, piemeram VLF radio 0 - 22 kHz raksta WAV formaataa, kam ir laba kvalitaate... MP3 sheit neder...

----------


## zzz

Nuuu, es gan taa vis neizteiktos par mp3 nederiigumu, atkariigs no taa ko tad cilveeks iisti veelaak grib saanalizeet, bet nu okei, hozjain barin. Tas projektinju padara veel pat krietni vienkaarshaaku - ciparojam skanjas signaalu un gaazham uz gigabaitiigas SD kartes kaa staav, plikaa wav formaataa ar minimaalu failsisteemas implementaaciju, viens videejs mikrokontroleris + cik smalku acp jau nu gribaas (tas ir ja ar iebuuveetajiem nepietiekas). Ja pavisam noteikti gribaas uz usb fleshkas rakstiit tad naaksies veel izteereeties arii uz usb host kontroleri (shito: http://www.vinculum.com/products.html )

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Bet priekskam??  :: 
ja tu nekomprese skanu, tad tie ir 760 mb vai pat vairak viena stunda!
Tad kapec uzreizu nespert soli talak pretim cd ierakstitajiem?
viss labak jau to butu rakstit uz garam lentam.. ja vien nevajag ta, ka nospiez pogu un ieraksta 5cas minutes.
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Deadbeef, pirmkaart topika aizsaaceejs nebij specifiskojis cikta vinsh iisti ilgi  grib rakstiit, man taa kaa liktos ka stundinjai ieraksta laika sapraatiigaam signaalu analizeeshanaam vajadzeetu buut pietiekami, otrkaart, cd burneris buutu absoluuti muljkjiiga izveele shaadai portatiivai ieriicei, principiaali suudiigaaka kaa gigabaitiiga sd karte un lenshu piedaavaajums vispaar ir anekdote.

----------


## Velko

Un kā būtu ar HDD? Iekš 40 GB cietā diska salien 62 stundas nekompresētas CD kvalitātes skaņas (16-bit PCM, 44.1 kHz, 2 kanāli). Domājams, ka vairāk kā nepieciešams.

"Tik mazus" HDD tagad nevienam vairs nevajag, tā ka nopirkt no rokas pa lēto nevajadzētu būt problēmām.

Vienīgais - nāksies čakarēties ar HDD kontrolēšanu no MCU. Netā esmu manījis pāris DIY mp3 pleijerus ar HDD - domājams ka vadoties pēc tiem var tikt skaidrībā kas un kā darāms.

----------


## karloslv

domājams, ka IDE interfeisa specifikācija nav nekas slepens un nepieejams  ::

----------


## Delfins

CF/IDE ir ~ vienādi... bet čakars ar tiem vadiem/lodēšanu..
Liekas AT90 nodrošina pilno interfeisu, vismaz man izjaukts benq digizieps un viņam iekšā tas ir.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

> Deadbeef, pirmkaart topika aizsaaceejs nebij specifiskojis cikta vinsh iisti ilgi  grib rakstiit, man taa kaa liktos ka stundinjai ieraksta laika sapraatiigaam signaalu analizeeshanaam vajadzeetu buut pietiekami, otrkaart, cd burneris buutu absoluuti muljkjiiga izveele shaadai portatiivai ieriicei, principiaali suudiigaaka kaa gigabaitiiga sd karte un lenshu piedaavaajums vispaar ir anekdote.


 nu nu... vis atkarajas no laika un vina iespejam! cd burneris - nu jaa.. - vinam nav daudz prieksrovibu.

Savukart lensu rakstitajam ir loti daudzas prieksrocibas. un galvena butu cena un izmers.

Ja - tev taisniba - topika aizsacejs nudien nepateica, cik ilgi grib rakstit.
Beefs

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Deadbeef, pirmkaart topika aizsaaceejs nebij specifiskojis cikta vinsh iisti ilgi  grib rakstiit, man taa kaa liktos ka stundinjai ieraksta laika sapraatiigaam signaalu analizeeshanaam vajadzeetu buut pietiekami, otrkaart, cd burneris buutu absoluuti muljkjiiga izveele shaadai portatiivai ieriicei, principiaali suudiigaaka kaa gigabaitiiga sd karte un lenshu piedaavaajums vispaar ir anekdote.
> 
> 
>  nu nu... vis atkarajas no laika un vina iespejam! cd burneris - nu jaa.. - vinam nav daudz prieksrovibu.
> 
> Savukart lensu rakstitajam ir loti daudzas prieksrocibas. un galvena butu cena un izmers.
> 
> Ja - tev taisniba - topika aizsacejs nudien nepateica, cik ilgi grib rakstit.
> Beefs


 Sākumā derētu līdz dažām stundām.... bet vēlāk atstāt pa nakti, lai raksta - tad apm 12 un vairāk stundas

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_secti ... oduct=1272
Beefs

----------

